# Single Ladies London meet up



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this board but was wondering if anyone fancied getting together some time?

I'm 39 and going it alone. So far have had 3 IUIs - got pregnant on the first one but then miscarried, and since then have had two failed attempts.

Would be great to meet other single women who are going through similar experiences.


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea  I'm not single I'm afraid, would that still be ok?
We've had 3 rounds of IUI using donor sperm which have all failed and are now starting our ivf journey..
We have male issues and I have a low AMH

Wishing u lots of luck x


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would be up for this.  I'm single, had one failed IUI and now looking into IVF.  I'm in London as well and I don't know anyone else who's been in a similar position (at least not that I know of!)


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I would also be interested in meeting up.
Mel


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I am going alone and have posted on the IUI thread, and am in 2ww atm.

I would like to be in contact with some other women in the same boat, even if just over the phone.

MMI


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello, I've just seen this post.... I would be interested in meeting up - hoping to start IVF early Autumn (first attempt OE and DS). I'm in greater London (Kingston area).


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Great to hear from you all. I'm sure there are loads of tips we can give each other (re clinics, procedures etc) and it would be lovely to have the support as well.

Where and when would suit everyone? I'm in North London but happy to meet in central London as I guess that would be more convenient for most people. 

Shall we aim for a weekend or a week night? Perhaps an evening after work would be best to start with - how does that sound?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When we used to meet before we met at Strada by county hall opposite London bridge and we had a code name! Other meets we're Strada on south bank, kettners was our v first meet up in SOho!,


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in south london but could meet anywhere towards central London..a meet up sounds like a really nice idea x


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Kettners in Soho sounds like a good idea.

Alternatively I think there's a Pizza Express near there if we want somewhere a little bit cheaper.

How about Thursday 8th August?


----------



## DiddyDee (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone

I'd like to come along too if that's OK.  I'm 36, single and have decided to try to go it alone after being diagnosed with a (very) low ovarian reserve.  I had a chemical pregnancy after my first IUI this month.  I'm now debating whether I do another IUI or bite the bullet and try IVF.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

Dx


----------



## Sunnyside (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi ladies,
What a great idea - I'd love to join you too.
I am 37 and me and my partner are on the journey for 2 years now.
I can do both soho or london bridge and could do aug 8th after 6pm
All the best.


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't do the 8th :-( we're off to b'ham for afew days plus are having our consultation at the priory hospital... but I really wna meet...could we try and arrange something for the following week? x


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Forgive me if you think I'm being rude, or if this sounds harsh, but when I wrote and suggested a get together, it was for single women who are going it alone. Personally, those are the people I'm more interested in meeting and sharing experiences with, as we face a whole different set of circumstances.

Sidd and Sunnyside - I have every sympathy for what you are going through, and you are welcome to join us.

Sorry, I hope I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## HinaP (Jul 1, 2013)

Morning 

Sidd/Sunnyside - I am not single but would like you would like to meet people that are going through similar experiences. Me and DH have been TTC for 2 years and have just started the IVF process. Let me know if you would like to meet. 

H x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Morning

This area is aimed at ladies who are not in relationship and looking to get pregnant without the support of a partner, for ladies who are not single I am sure there will also be meet ups arranged on the various locations boards.

England - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0
Scotland - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=259.0
Wales - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=260.0
Ireland - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=264.0

Thanks

Sharry x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi Rosalind,
I am single and thinking. I would love to meet in London on 8th August wherever this is in the end


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm free on the 8th.  I'm in North West London and happy to meet wherever is convenient for everyone.  And I am definitely single!


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry didnt realise this was only for single women..thought it was just a general 'London meet' thread


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,  

I am also going it alone and would love to meet up with other ladies going solo. Would prefer a weekend but I can make 8th Aug too.


----------



## Sunnyside (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks sherry for pointing us in the right direction - no idea how I missed the obvious headline!
Sidd/hinaP hope to find you on the other threat.
Good luck to you all x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

No problem sunnyside   I have changed the title to make it more obvious, as if you opened the thread from the recent posts area it would not have been obvious that it was in the singles area   no harm done.

Sharry xx


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

No harm done at all and good luck to Sidd, Sunnyside and Hina P.

I don't mind meeting on a weekend either, but perhaps we should have the first meeting on the 8th (as it seems like a few people can make it) and we can always arrange to meet again on a weekend.

So shall we go for that date then? Is around 7pm okay? 

Do people want to meet in a bar/pub or restaurant? Kettners is lovely but a little pricey. Is Soho convenient? I work near Oxford Circus and know a couple of places around there if that's more convenient?


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I cannot make the 8th because of a work event, but please update this thread with the next meet and I will be there x


----------



## DiddyDee (May 27, 2013)

Hi there

I can make the 8th August and happy to meet centrally.  7pm is good for me, but can meet earlier for anyone coming straight from work.

Dawn x


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry-Looks like I won't be able to make the 8th now as got a family event to go to.

I'm definitely still interested in meeting up though whenever the next one is.


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

okay, I think the best thing is for me to just make a decision about where/when and then people can let me know if that doesn't suit or if they have any preferences.

So how about we meet at Pizza Express on Great Portland Street? The address is 215-217 Great Portland Street, London, W1W 5PN and it's about a 5 minute walk max from Oxford Circus tube.

You don't have to eat if you don't want to (I've checked with them and they're fine with people having a drink instead) and I've provisionally booked a table for 6:30pm (I'm coming straight from work) under the name "Rosalind".

Hope that's okay with everyone. If you are coming, would be great if you could indicate on here so that I can get an idea of numbers and alter the table booking if necessary. At the moment it's booked for 6 people. I'm happy to give out my mobile number to anyone who wants it - just send me a private message.

Looking forward to meeting whoever can make it - the more I read the posts on this board, the more I feel I have in common with the other single ladies on here.  It's bloody tough being single (in my case for years) and wanting/trying for a baby. I think it will really help to meet and talk to other people who are in a similar position.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds really nice and would have loved to come along, but by the time I leave work I would never make it.

Perhaps if another is arranged for a weekend I will be able to come along - who knows y then maybe a few of us will have had much sought after BFPs!       

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's a shame if you can't make it me, myself and I (sorry don't know what to call you!). I'm sure we'll be out for a good few hours - what sort of time would you be able to come along? I don't mind waiting for you til late if you are going to come.

Or if you can't make it I'm happy to talk on the phone if you'd like to....just send me a PM. 

I see you were in the two week wait a week ago? How are you getting on? Any good news?


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a shame if any of you can't make it by the way! Min80 etc


----------



## Chrissey (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi

I'd love to join you ladies
Am also going it alone. Looking at IVF now after an ectopic  
I can do 8th but may not be there for 6:30 on the dot as also coming from work

x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Rosalind - you should be able to get some Pizza Express 'deals' for those on a budget, I am forever getting emails telling me their latest bargain offers 

http://www.pizzaexpress.com/offers/get/486/?utm_source=ECOS&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=201307805_PE_FIlm_August_25peroff_Act

I believe they also take Taste Card. Have a lovely time ladies, hope to join you for the next one!

@Chrissey - I am so very sorry for your loss. xoxox

/links


----------



## Southeast25 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Guys, I am 37 new to FF and just starting on my journey of IUI ( alone).
I would like to meet up and talk through this with other like minded women - x M x


----------



## Briar-rose (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Rosalind (and everyone else)

I think this is a lovely idea and I know I would really benefit from meeting others in my situation and sharing experiences - I don't know anyone! I cannot make the 8th though as I am having my first FET   but please could you update the thread if you are having another one?

Good luck to all!


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Chrissey - so sorry to hear about having an ectopic as well. And I look forward to meeting you.

Broodychick - that's so kind of you to post a link to Pizza Express vouchers. Thank you. I'll have a good look and see if I can find something we can use.

Briar-rose  - Really sorry you can't make it, but GOOD LUCK on Thursday.

I'm sorry that there are a few people that can't make it now. Should we make it another day? Or is that silly because there will always be people who can't make it whatever date we choose??


----------



## Chrissey (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks ladies for your messages. 

Maybe as one suggestion said, weekend may be better for people?
We can  set up a weekend one for a few weeks time. Give some alternative dates and everyone can vote for best?

I can still make Thursday though if you want to meet. No reason why these can't be regular. Plus as you say will always be someone who cannot make it x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Rosalind73 said:


> That's a shame if you can't make it me, myself and I (sorry don't know what to call you!). I'm sure we'll be out for a good few hours - what sort of time would you be able to come along? I don't mind waiting for you til late if you are going to come.
> 
> Or if you can't make it I'm happy to talk on the phone if you'd like to....just send me a PM.
> 
> I see you were in the two week wait a week ago? How are you getting on? Any good news?


It was a BFN, which wasn't a great surprise as I think it has raise a couple of further issues! As things always do. Onwards and upwards eh.

Would be lovely to chat on the phone.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

The weekend of Aug 23rd is also good for me - lunch?

I have a Tastecard which gives 50% off in many venues, for those on a budget  

You should still meet on the 8th, you'll never get everyone on the same day!

@MM+I - sorry to hear about your BFN xox
@Briar-Rose: good luck for your FET!xx


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Okay - I think there enough people that still want to meet on Thursday so let's go ahead with that. 

And I'm definitely up for meeting on a weekend as well. Not sure I can make the 24th/25th...but if that's convenient for everyone else then don't worry about me...and if people are definitely meeting then I'll see if I can change what I have planned (nothing interesting, just supposed to be having a builder in that weekend).

MM+I - I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel - I've been absolutely gutted by my two failed IUIs. Let me know if you want to talk.


----------



## Chrissey (Dec 29, 2012)

HI ladies

Unfortunately I cannot make the 23rd as bank holiday and I am away so glad Thursday is still on

was my birthday last and got an email from Pizza express for a free bottle of prosecco with 2 mains. 
I'll bring it along just in case although they probably won't allow a normal and birthday voucher
Worth a  try though


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello all - I will be there on Thursday. Intending to take a train that arrives into Waterloo for 7pm. It looks like about 20 mins by tube so I will either be there at 7.30pm or if I miss my early train by 8pm. I'll probably be eating but don't wait for me. xx


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Great, so it's looking like it will be me, NatClare, Chrissey, possibly Southeast25, DiddyDee and Heddie.

If you need my number just send me a message.

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be there from 6.30pm onwards by the way. Table booking under the name of Rosalind


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Have fun everyone.


----------



## DiddyDee (May 27, 2013)

Hi all

For those coming tonight the Pizza Express is directly opposite Great Portland Street tube and a 10mins walk from Oxford Circus tube.

See you soon

Diddydee


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Rosalind
I was unable to make it afterall. Ended up having to work late so apologies. Please let me know if you ever decide to do another meetup. Hope things went well xx


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

No problem at all Heddie. Hope to see you at the next gathering


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys, hope you had a lovely time on the 8th. I'd love to meet up I'm in Brighton but only an hour away on the train so let me know when you're next meeting xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
how are you all fixed 1st week of September?x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I would love to meet up in September, I couldn't make the August one last week as it was my birthday and I was moving house on the same day!   Mel


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

my grandfather was Polish 

I can't make the Septmeber meet up but I'll keep checking in and hopefully make one in the future x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Second week of October, anyone?
Hope nobody is offended, but since I started this process as a single lady I am now in a brandnew relationship...
It's early days, but I am very happy, and the New Man is very supportive of my FET on 19th September. So far, so good...


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

2nd week of October sounds good to me.


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd be up for meeting on the second week of October.

Weirdly I've only just noticed a load of posts added to this thread - I was getting notification messages before and they've stopped for some reason


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I would love to meet up the second week of October as I'll be just starting my next cycle then so could do with the support.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

OK ladies, executive decision - what day works best for you, one day after work (let's say 8th October - Tuesday)? Or a Sunday afternoon?
We could book an area in Henry's bar (Piccadilly or Covent Garden) as they usually have space and drinks/food is cheap with my Tastecard, or we could go glam at Kettner's for example.
Any other ideas for venues/dates please?
x


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't generally do Tuesdays so Sunday is better for me, but of course do go with what the majority want.

Henry's Bar sounds good.


----------



## Katri4 (Sep 15, 2013)

This is my first post so I haven't been to any meets yet.

I'm 37 and had IUI with donor sperm in May and it worked! So currently almost 20 weeks pregnant. I'd love to meet others in a similar situation as it would be good to share experiences and also build up a support network.

Tues evenings generally good for me, weekends a bit variable.

Kx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Kettners was where we had our v first singles meet up and there are many many babies since then!! maybe it's a good omen.  They do cheaper set menus for dinners etc x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Tuesday or Sunday suits me, will go with the majority


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sunday probably better for me as I will be working during the week and trying to fit my IVF cycle in between! Happy to go with what the majority want though.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies
so - SUNDAY 13th October - any good? None of us will be having treatment or work that day, hopefully.

JJ1 that is a good omen indeed 
Here is Kettner's lunch menu: http://www.kettners.com/wp-content/uploads/Kettners-Sunday-Lunch-Menu-Sept-20131.pdf
Maybe a bit pricey for some at almost 20quid for 2 courses... Afernoon Tea is around 19 as well.

Henry's bar is here: http://www.henryscafebar.co.uk/henrys-covent-garden/Menus
And remember with a Tastecard you get 50% off (1 card per 2 people).

Your thoughts?
x
P.S. I will know on that date whether my FET worked or not, so hopefully we'll have something to celebrate!
Fingers crossed for your tx, Min80 and everyone else!

/links


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Henry's Bar on Sunday 13th sounds good to me, I will be a few days into stims then so will welcome the distraction.


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

13th is good for me.  

Mel-It looks as though we will be at the same stage! 

BroodyChick-Good luck with your FET.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Super! Looking forward to meeting you all!
FET today went well although the first embryo didn't survive the thaw... 
Now celebrating with some alcohol free wine and raspberries


----------



## Katri4 (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't make the 13th, but will keep my eyes open for the next one...


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

OK I will book Henry's for 2pm on Sun 13th, please join if you can!
Will PM you the name I will book under if you post your RSVP here, thanks girls and good luck with your tx until then


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Definitely in x


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## dizzie (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi - I'm a newbie on FF and would love to join in with the meet up if that's ok? I'm single, had a m/c two years ago (with my ex) and have since been ttc with donor sperm: 4 iui, 3 ivf, 1 fet cycle and lots to share!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Dizzi!
You're welcome, I look forward to meeting you! 
Anyone else wants to join, please just add your name below so I can PM you the details xx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi ladies

Is the meet up idea still alive? Sorry, didn't see the tread before.

I'd love to meet up with ladies who are in the same position.

I am currently in 2ww, after ivf icsi with ds & oe.

Fingers crossed it'll be a successful try.

Let me know about meet ups.


----------



## DiddyDee (May 27, 2013)

Hi there

I would love to come along to the October meetup.  I'm 36, single and about to embark on my second IUI.

DiddyDee x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like there will be 6 of us, great stuff!
I sent everyone a PM with the reservation details.

See you on the 13th!x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi ladies

Am in for 13 th, too
Look forward to meet you.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

So lovely to see you all today!
Well done for everyone turning up despite the disgusting weather. I enjoyed all your honesty, stories and support, and hope we meet up again soon xx


----------



## dizzie (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for organising Broodychick - was great to meet you and everyone else! Very inspirational. 

If anyone would like to get in touch with me about anything discussed, please feel free to send me a PM.

XX


----------



## sunset365 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just joined the forum and seen this. I'd love to join the next meet up though. Am 41 and going for first consultation this week!


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck with your first consultation sunset x


----------



## dizzie (Sep 24, 2013)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Sunset, welcome!
Would be lovely to meet you at the next gathering 
ROSALIND already suggested picking a date for next month. So how is everyone fixed in November?

As for me, I saw a beautiful little heartbeat today, and my little embryo measured perfect for dates. They even brought my EDD forward by one day based on its lovely growth! Very happy ladies, and I hope there will be more good news in this group soon!


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's great news Broody-congratulations!

I finally start stims tonight so getting really excited now.  Just come back from acupuncture and been advised to drink plenty of milk for making eggs so I'm doing that now! 

Hope everyone else is OK.  I'm free much of November so should be around for next meet up.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Min80 - if you have eggs for breakfast every day that's also good for your protein intake!

Someone suggested 
NOVEMBER 10th 
for the next meet-up, I quite liked 'our' corner at Henry's - who's around?


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi all, I think I will actually be back in Athens on 10th November but please keep me in the loop! N x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey Min80 I second the eggs for brekkie and pineapple and royal jelly capsules or liquid are good too though not necessarily for breakfast, keep your belly warm and keep protein up. I am on Day 7 of Stims X


----------



## sunset365 (Oct 11, 2013)

10th works for me!

Had initial consultation at the Lister, scan all good but Dr seemed quite dismissive of IUI's chance of success (I'm 41). Going for Hsg next week to check tubes and also got phone consultancy with Stork as they look so much cheaper than UK!

Hope to meet some of you soon xx


----------



## emlette (May 4, 2013)

Hi, wondered if I can join you ladies. 

I am based in London and keen to meet up, I could do the 10th if it was late afternoon/evening.

About to start IVF after 3 failed IUIs and pretty scared about it, I'm not always and think maybe I'm just having a bad few days! 

Anyway, it would be nice to chat with ladies going through similar experiences.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow SUNSET, that's exciting you're getting close to treatment, but sorry you didn't get a more positive response from the Lister.
It should be up to you which treatment you chose, but of course they have to advise you based on statistics and your test results... I'd say go with your gut feeling, you want to be 100% committed to your treatment!

Hi EMLETTE we met at 2pm last time, but hung out til around 5pm I think, this way those who wanted to have lunch could eat, but some ladies also joined us a bit later. It would be nice to have you come along x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Two dominant follicles and a third smaller, hopefully go for EC on Friday/Saturday. So hoping I have good news for our next meet up x


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's great Mel-Good luck!

I had my first scan since started stimming today.  13 follicles in total but they all seem to be very variable in size!  Biggest are about 10mm but most are a lot smaller.  Going for another scan in 2 days to see how things are progressing.


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm up for meeting on the 10th November..

And good luck to Min80 and Mel - fingers crossed for you both.

Oh, and a belated congratulations to BroodyChick too. Sounds like you've got a sticky one in there!

xxxx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Mel & Min - good luck to you. Broody chick - hope  all goes well.

Sunset, i had a consultation with Lister as well. And was advised that could do either do Iui or ivf. As my chances are low  in either option due to my age.
I'd have thought that ivf option would be better. But  the Dr said Quantity (ivf) won't make for quality.

So, am now looking at Iui abroad as more economical option as my  first ivf almost broke my bank.

I do regret of not getting my way initially and not doing Iui first, then moving to ivf. As ivf takes more time with resting between cycles...

Ladies, hope you are all well and your plans go smoothly.

I look forward to see you on the next meeting.


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all, how is everyone?  Mel-Did you have EC today?  Good luck/hope all went well.  My Day of Reckoning is on Monday.  Hoping I have enough eggs to share (have to get at least 8 and it was looking a bit borderline at my scan today).


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

EC now Monday as follies took a bit longer, we have 5 possibles in running at 21, 20, 18, 12 and 10 although smaller ones may not catch up, off to electro acupuncture tomorrow to help them on their way! Good luck Min80 hope those 8 mature, will be thinking of you on Monday x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies I will close this thread as it has moved onto treatment chat, you will get more support if you use one of the treatment threads. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300465.470

You can start a new thread when your organising another meetup.

Sharry x


----------

